# Narben zeichnen



## noble (4. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Wollte mal fragen, ob von euch jemand weiß, wie man Narben zeichnet.

Habe eine Comic Figur und will diese mit einigen Narben versehen, jedoch wird das einfach nichts.

Vielleicht habt ihr da Hilfe für mich.

Danke


----------



## Comander_Keen (4. November 2003)

Bei der SUCHE  , habe ich diese Treffer erhalten:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php.... 
http://www.tutorials.de... 

und noch zwei weitere Tutorials kann ich dir anbieten:
http://www.webmasterpro.de/content_tip-1756.php 
http://www.webmasterpro.de/content_tip-1766.php 

leider hab ich gerade wenig Zeit.. schau sicherlich nachher noch mals rein.

-keen!


----------



## noble (5. November 2003)

hallo!

danke für die schnelle antwort, die lösungen sind auch super, jedoch hab ich das problem, dass die narben auf eine comic figur kommen sollen und das wird dann als avatar gespeichert, das heißt:

ich bin in der größe etwas eingeschränkt und daraus folgt, das details nicht so gut kommen


----------

